
Square: All Hype and Little Value for Small Business - pchristensen
http://transfs.com/blog/2010/02/24/square-all-hype-and-little-value-for-small-business/
======
dnsworks
Square isn't about value. It's about trying to monetize off of the hype
expected around any startup from a twitter founder.

